# Should I Take Dianabol in a Single Daily Dose or in Divided Doses?



## Arnold (May 3, 2010)

*Ask Bill Roberts: Should I Take Dianabol in a Single Daily Dose or  in Divided Doses?*

_*Question:
I recently purchased a bottle of Dianabol and have enough for a 6-week cycle of 25 mg per day. Should I be taking all 25 mgs at the same time or should I split my dosage and or should I be increasing my dosage. Im a 30 year old male who has been consistently working out for the last 6 years.*_

Answer:
It depends on what you want to do.

To minimize inhibition and keep testosterone production maximal taking it all at once in the morning would give the best result. This essentially is similar to being off steroids entirely.

Problem is, the results aren???t anything great either. Dividing the dose will give more results, but at the cost of more inhibition of testosterone production.

Over the longer term, the divided dose may give less results, because 25 mg/day Dianabol alone is not a great deal of steroid, and losing most of the natural testosterone production, if that took place, would take away a fair part of what the Dianabol was adding.

I think the most efficient plan is, if you???re going to inhibit natural testosterone, then use a really effective dose and get a lot of gains while inhibited. Or, use quite a low dose and avoid inhibition. The middle ground, where you have inhibition but not much gains, is undesirable.

*Source: Mesomorphosis.com*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 3, 2010)

Great Article.


----------



## heavyiron (May 3, 2010)

Test AND d-bol FTW!


----------



## WFC2010 (May 5, 2010)

yes, and right PCT


----------



## razorhog (May 5, 2010)

How much Dbol does it take to shut down you natural test? Will one week at 20mg a day do it?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

razorhog said:


> How much Dbol does it take to shut down you natural test? Will one week at 20mg a day do it?


 Dont know the exact amount it varies a bit from person to person but d-bol acts quickly thus it shuts you down quickly. But at 20mg ed for only a week you should'nt be completely shut down yet....


----------



## razorhog (May 5, 2010)

Thanks I have decided to wait until I get Test in and give d-bol to a friend. After more research I have decided it's just not for me.


----------



## razorhog (May 5, 2010)

Someone told me it will make you look like a garbage pail kid!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

wtf I love d-bol its the shit!


----------



## razorhog (May 5, 2010)

Do you stack it with Test or something else though?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

razorhog said:


> Do you stack it with Test or something else though?


 yes test and deca great bulker


----------



## Glycomann (May 5, 2010)

I like test and just about any oral.. var, stan, d-bol all great.  I'm using stan and var at the same time right now. Just seems to tighten everything up.  Test for mass. oral for hardener.. or test for mass d-bol for more mass.


----------

